# Brown, Blue eyed Angora Doeling



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

My doe sky unexpectedly gave birth to this little girl this afternoon! She is a Chocolate brown, Blue eyed doeling! The birth went very smoothly, Sky did a great job! So excited!:wahoo::stars::leap::kidred::girl:
Name suggestions would be awesome, our animals are named after things in nature


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!! Cutest thing I have seen all day! 

She looks like a Sky to me 

I see you already have a Sky... How about (If Sky is the mom) Blue? Since the Sky is blue and she has blue Eyes?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

So cute!! I think the little one looks like a Blossom


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Since the mom is sky you could go with something like Sunshine, Star, or Moon,.

I'm more for original names, but can't think of any at the moment >.<


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Or since mamma's name is Sky...You could name her Luna. It means "of the moon" Or Rain...it comes from the Sky, right? lol


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

OMG she's so cute!


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chocolate color makes me think of chocolate bar or "Candy".  Adorable!!! I love the Angoras!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

How about Cocoa Bean? :coffee2:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Good thing you put her in the kidding pen!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you!!
I like the name suggestions especially blue, rain, and blossom.
Just went out to check on her, and she is doing great! She picked a great day to be born, it's been the only warm day this winter


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Too cute! Good thing you put her in the kidding pen!


Yeah I guess so! Thanks for suggesting that should.

Haha! I like coco bean too!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

So cute! How about twig,comet,cinnamon,willow ,berch, pebbles. Brook! All nature name to me!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sky's sister Grace, kidded yesterday! A doeling that looks exactly like the first!:stars:


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Hold on to that one, precious.


----------

